# New to Tang Soo Do and Martial Talk!!



## agemechanic03 (May 25, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say HEY and am looking forward to getting to chat with some of you too. As the title does state, I am new to Martial Talk as of now and I just started training in Tang Soo Do about 2 weeks ago. Any insights or links of that sort would be greatly appreciated. Don't worry, I am not a baby to martial arts. I have studied Wado Ryu Karate when I was in elementary school and Chung Sil Taekwondo a few years ago and a fast learner to it all.

Chris


----------



## MBuzzy (May 25, 2007)

Welcome Chris, see you tomorrow morning!

Mods - can we move this to Meet and Greet for Chris?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your training.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 25, 2007)

Pil Sung Chris HSN,
best wishes for your traininng and learning.
--josh


----------



## Kacey (May 25, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (May 25, 2007)

Greetings, Chris, it's good to have you with us!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 25, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to MT!  Make sure you stop over at the Meet and Greet section and introduce yourself.  First coffee is on me!


----------



## Tez3 (May 26, 2007)

Hi, welcome to MT and TSD! I did Wado first which I loved then TSD. You will find TSD relatively easy as much of it is very similiar, the hyungs especially. Wado has a lot more stances, it also has jumping _and_ jumping scissor kicks whereas TSD has just scissor kicks which they call jumping kicks! I think I may get shot down here lol but I think Wado is more intricate than TSD, I do enjoy it though!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and Tang Soo! I'm JT, 2nd dan in ITF-style TSD (MDK-style, except for a few forms). 

Just remember that in TSD, we kick high and often, so balance, stance, and technique are all important...as in any other serious martial art.


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the greetings. I appreciate it and look forward to more chats later!

Chris


----------



## mjd (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and welcome to Tang Soo Do, remember not to rush it, A fine fine wine takes a long time.


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

Hi Chris,

I'm new to martial arts and Tang Soo Do (Moo Duk Kwan). I've just begun my fourth week of training and love it.

I wish I could provide more links for you.


----------

